# Navy SEAL Becomes Astronaut



## BloodStripe (Jun 8, 2017)

Astronaut Candidate Jonny Kim

Bravo Zulu, sir. Talk about living most every boys ultimate dream life, first a SEAL and then to become an astronaut.


----------



## TLDR20 (Jun 8, 2017)

Impressive man.


----------



## Teufel (Jun 8, 2017)

Can't wait to read his book


----------



## Blizzard (Jun 8, 2017)

Holy shit.  His bio reads like something made up for Hollywood:  he's a decorated SEAL, a math major, a doctor, AND an astronaut*.  And he's maybe in his mid-30's.  That's a pretty good run so far; speaking of which I better go get my daily 20 miler in, followed by some flutter kicks...

* pending


----------



## Grunt (Jun 8, 2017)

He has already lived enough for three lifetimes!

Outstanding example of perseverance!


----------



## Scubadew (Jun 8, 2017)




----------



## Blizzard (Jun 9, 2017)

Now NASA just needs to get a delivery vehicle in service that allows this man (and all the others in line) to actually achieve his goal.


----------



## BloodStripe (Jun 9, 2017)

Blizzard said:


> Now NASA just needs to get a delivery vehicle in service that allows this man (and all the others in line) to actually achieve his goal.



NASA is already looking beyond Mars, with the capability of taking people.

Edit: Here's the link to talk about SLS news.  Space Launch System


----------



## The Hate Ape (Jun 9, 2017)

The most difficult thing in space travel (physically) is breaking beyond our atmosphere - correct me if I'm wrong. I read somewhere that once in "space" propulsion if used for too long can overshoot your ass well beyond your intended destination.


----------



## Blizzard (Jun 9, 2017)

NavyBuyer said:


> NASA is already looking beyond Mars, with the capability of taking people.
> 
> Edit: Here's the link to talk about SLS news.  Space Launch System


Yes but they don't actually have anything ready to go right now.  NASA'S Inspector General's best guess is 2021. Even going near Mars is beyond 2030.  Maybe private companies will technically put someone in orbit prior to that.  Until then, anyone wanting to go to space needs to hitch a ride the Russians.  So, that sucks.


----------



## 104TN (Jun 9, 2017)

Blizzard said:


> ...Until then, anyone wanting to go to space needs to hitch a ride the Russians.  So, that sucks.


----------



## BloodStripe (Jun 9, 2017)

Blizzard said:


> Yes but they don't actually have anything ready to go right now.  NASA'S Inspector General's best guess is 2021. Even going near Mars is beyond 2030.  Maybe private companies will technically put someone in orbit prior to that.  Until then, anyone wanting to go to space needs to hitch a ride the Russians.  So, that sucks.



Beginning in 2018 NASA will be using SpaceX but then there's also this, NASA Is Considering a Manned Flight for First SLS Launch


----------



## Blizzard (Jun 9, 2017)

NavyBuyer said:


> Beginning in 2018 NASA will be using SpaceX but then there's also this, NASA Is Considering a Manned Flight for First SLS Launch


Should we set up a pool for next NASA manned launch date (Price Is Right rules)?  :
NASA inspector general foresees additional SLS/Orion delays - SpaceNews.com

Fortunately, Jonny is still young enough he may get to see one of those.  Maybe he'll design the delivery vehicle in his spare time.


----------



## The Hate Ape (Jun 9, 2017)

Blizzard said:


> Yes but they don't actually have anything ready to go right now.  NASA'S Inspector General's best guess is 2021. Even going near Mars is beyond 2030.  Maybe private companies will technically put someone in orbit prior to that.  Until then, anyone wanting to go to space needs to hitch a ride the Russians.  So, that sucks.



That's not entirely true. Elon Musk started Tesla with the vision of electric vehicles and heavy equipment being a primary option on Mars - in all of his interviews, he's huge on colonizing Mars or other options that can be terraformed. Space-X is the leading commercial spacecraft company (Elon Musk) who will often continue to pummel money into it though it's expected IPO ranges well into 11 or 12 figures.

Space-X is currently partnered with NASA (the only commercial company to do so) using their recycled materials and working (with genuine progress) on transporting up to 140 tons of cargo (actual payload). The largest issue ahead is maintaining a steady flow of resources. Water mining as well as a sustainable earth dome are critical to moving forward. Bloomberg suggests that companies from the oil & gas industry stand the most potential in accomplishing the water mining either from planetary moons or the planets themselves (think Exxon Water) while sending back resources to Earth (Platinum?). There is a variety of terraforming options for both Mars and Venus, all documented and well considered by NASA think tanks.

I almost guarantee by 2027 we will have a legitimate plan in place, with actions to follow within the 10 year mark afterward.


----------



## Salt USMC (Jun 9, 2017)

Teufel said:


> Can't wait to read his book


Navy SEAL, doctor, and astronaut?  He's gonna at trilogy at the very least!


----------



## BloodStripe (Jun 9, 2017)

Blizzard said:


> Should we set up a pool for next NASA manned launch date (Price Is Right rules)?  :
> NASA inspector general foresees additional SLS/Orion delays - SpaceNews.com
> 
> Fortunately, Jonny is still young enough he may get to see one of those.  Maybe he'll design the delivery vehicle in his spare time.



GAO only makes recommendations. Should NASA choose to ignore it, they could.


----------



## 104TN (Jun 9, 2017)

Salt USMC said:


> Navy SEAL, doctor, and astronaut?  He's gonna at trilogy at the very least!


Yeah, but he's no porn star.


----------



## Teufel (Jun 9, 2017)

104TN said:


> Yeah, but he's no porn star.


I'm sure "Jay Vroom" will write a book but they probably won't be able to sell it to minors.


----------



## Scubadew (Jun 9, 2017)

Teufel said:


> I'm sure "Jay Vroom" will write a book but they probably won't be able to sell it to minors.



_Operator not Floperator:An inside look at how *hard *BUD/S really is._


----------

